# Aviawest Vancouver



## Ironwood (Jul 15, 2010)

We are considering an extra vacation week in October at Aviawest Vancouver.  A 1 bedroom can be had through RCI for $540 for a week.  The reviews are quite mixed, and all over the spectrum.  'Great location' is a consistent comment, and it's central Vancouver location is what we want, but 'tired, and 'in need of repair' etc leaves us hesitant...and frankly I'm tired of having to be flexible!  I gather this is a highrise hotel in which RCI has 30/40 time share units. It also appears Aviawest Van has lost the RCI silver crown it had last year.  The location is perfect for us, and regretably Intrawest Van doesn't rent by the week.
If anyone has been there, could you give me some feedback on the following:  Would you stay there again?  How was service....some reviews comment on lousy service.  Are there good and bad units or good and bad wings...which we have experienced in large complexes before.   Our bottom line is we can live with indifferent service, but we want a clean and tidy 1 bedroom unit. Any tips on which unit or wing to ask for?


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 3, 2010)

What....no one has been there?  No responses at all!  Anyway, we've had a change of plans.  Our friends in Van who we were planning to look up in October, will be travelling in this direction the week we were considering and may end up here for a brief visit, so we are looking over options for a different trip at a different time this fall.  Thanks anyway to all those who read my earlier post.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 3, 2010)

I could have responded sooner, but it's been a few years since we were there and I thought you were looking for recent guests.

I think it was a Gold Crown then???  But even then it was a wee bit worn and rough around the edges.  For example out toilet plugged a couple of times, which seemed to be an ongoing issue on our floor (19 as I remember).

The location can't be beat, but maybe since Aviawest only owns units instead of the whole building, it is not cared for as much as it should be.???  

It's really too bad, it's a great location.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Rick.....yes, I was looking for recent experience, as the reviews I have found scouring the web have been mixed and more negative recently.  The location is terrific for anyone visiting Van without a car, but I would not book there unless I had some comfort it would be a pleasant or at least acceptable exprience.  We'll get back to Van one of these days and I may post the same question sometime next year.  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## shemsi1 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Stay away*

As AviaWest owners (week & points) would recommend that you stay away from AviaWest.  The developers have a hammer lock on the properties and British Columbia "strata" corporation law gives them absolute veto power over those who pay for the right to visit what the Pearson family still view as their property.  

The Vancouver property is not well maintained.  You are a 2nd class citizen in a hotel property with limited service personnel hours.  If you have problems it will literally take hours for them to respond.  We spent a sleepless night as a group partied to all hours and the front desk refused to shut them down.  Finally had to call the police to get some peace.

A malfunctioning lock on the unit took four hours to repair as the repair person had to leave his holiday party and drive across the Vancouver metro area to fix the lock.

Complaint to the Pearson family were ignored.



Ironwood said:


> We are considering an extra vacation week in October at Aviawest Vancouver.  A 1 bedroom can be had through RCI for $540 for a week.  The reviews are quite mixed, and all over the spectrum.  'Great location' is a consistent comment, and it's central Vancouver location is what we want, but 'tired, and 'in need of repair' etc leaves us hesitant...and frankly I'm tired of having to be flexible!  I gather this is a highrise hotel in which RCI has 30/40 time share units. It also appears Aviawest Van has lost the RCI silver crown it had last year.  The location is perfect for us, and regretably Intrawest Van doesn't rent by the week.
> If anyone has been there, could you give me some feedback on the following:  Would you stay there again?  How was service....some reviews comment on lousy service.  Are there good and bad units or good and bad wings...which we have experienced in large complexes before.   Our bottom line is we can live with indifferent service, but we want a clean and tidy 1 bedroom unit. Any tips on which unit or wing to ask for?


----------



## asp (Sep 30, 2010)

I work with Aviawest, and due to the nature of the personal comment above, will respond on a limited basis. I predominantly use this forum for personal reasons, but feel that a response here is required. 

It is always regrettable if an stay is marred by a loud party who is not following strata bylaws, and not responding to repeated requests.  We apologize for the noise disturbance.  

Calling the police is the preferred resolution for this type of party issue - it is not recommended that onsite staff deal with unruly guests where there may be a potential for a physical confrontation, or excessive use of alcohol or drugs.  Security guards are not permitted to carry handguns or use handcuffs, and so most hotels prefer the police to handle thses situations. 

While Aviawest staff are not in the office for the night shift, the hotel night strata paid employee is available for assistance where possilble.  Key card lock call repairs require specialized staff. We apologize for the delay in response.

This building was chosen, as others have said, for its location at the crossroads of Robson Street shopping, Yaletown, Gastown, Chinatown (second only to San Francisco), and theatres and sports venues.  There are several grocery stores, plus every kind of restaurant  - fine dining, family dining, and fast food -  all within walking distance.


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 15, 2010)

We stayed in Aviawest units in Vancouver two summer ago and I was satisfied with the units.  We had two 1 BR units and a 2 BR unit.  The units are relatively small,but this is expected for an urban timeshare.  Kitchens were very small, ok for breaKFAST and lunch, but could not cook a meal.  Units were standard and basically clean, not luxurious.  the  Location was great and I would definitely stay there again.  Units did have ac - which was great.


----------



## shemsi1 (Sep 2, 2012)

asp said:


> I work with Aviawest, and due to the nature of the personal comment above, will respond on a limited basis. I predominantly use this forum for personal reasons, but feel that a response here is required. .



Hopefully ya'll took the previous warning seriously & stayed away from Aviawest purchases.

The Aviawest "employee" that reponded previously was Susan Pearson, wife of one of the Pearson sons who drove Aviawest into the CCAA (bankruptcy) ditch.

We have enjoyed our Pacific Shores ownership but recognize that we wasted money investing in Aviawest (actually RCI) points ... which are now virutally worthless and subject to inflated Vacations Internationale maintenance fees.


----------

